# تقسية المعادن



## alshangiti (22 يناير 2011)

​التقسية هي مجموعة من التقانات والطرائق المختلفة التي تستخدم لزيادة قساوة المعدن أو الخليطة المعدنية. والقساوة هي مقاومة المادة للخدش أو الخرق أو التغلغل من المواد الأكثر قساوة. ومفهوم القساوة مفهوم نسبي حيث لا توجد مواد طبيعية أو صنعية تتمتع بقساوة مطلقة.
تُقدَّر قساوة المواد غير المعدنية بمقارنتها بقساوة بعض الحجارة أو البلورات الطبيعية المعروفة مثل الستيتيت (الحجر الصابوني) والفلسبار والطوباز والكوارتس والماس وغيرها، وهي مصنفة في عشرة درجات أخفضها الستيتيت (1) وأعلاها الماس (10) وهو أقسى المواد المعروفة في الطبيعة.
أمّا قساوة المعدن والخلائط المعدنية فتقاس بوسائل وطرائق كثيرة ومختلفة من حيث المبدأ، أهمها وأكثرها استخداماً هي طرائق: برنيل Brinell وفيكرز Vickers وروكويل Rockwell.
*التقسية الشاملة*
وتشمل تلك التقانات التي تؤدي إلى زيادة القساوة في كامل مقطع القطعة المعدنية، وتعد من أهم طرائق التقسية الشاملة التي تجرى على خلائط الحديد الحاوية على نسبة من الفحم لا تتعدى 2٪ والمسماة بالفولاذ. يسمى الفولاذ بالفولاذ الفحمي حين لا يتعرض لإضافات معدنية مع احتوائه على نسب قليلة من بعض العناصر مثل المنغنيز والسيليسيوم (السيليكون) وغيرهما من الشوائب، التي غالباً ما تكون مرافقة للفلزات التي يستخرج منها الحديد. ويسمى بالفولاذ السبائكي عندما يضاف إليه بشكل مقصود عنصر معدني أو عناصر معدنية أخرى بهدف إكسابه خاصة معينة، أو مجموعة من الخواص الميكانيكية أو الفيزيائية أو الكيمياوية.




*1ـ تقسية الفولاذ الفحمي:*
من الخواص المهمة للحديد، أنه أثناء تجمده (عند سبكه في الحالة السائلة) يتبلور بحيث تنتظم ذراته بعضها إلى بعض بالشكل المكعب المتمركز حجمياً ويسمى بحديد دلتا δ. وعندما تنخفض درجة حرارته إلى نحو1400 درجة مئوية يتحول انتظام الذرات إلى الشكل المكعب المتمركز وجهياً (الشكل 1) ويسمى بحديد غاما λ أو الأوستنيت Austenite الذي لا يلبث أن يتحول من جديد إلى المكعب المتمركز حجمياً بوصول درجة حرارته إلى 910ْ درجة مئوية ليسمى بحديد ألفا α أو الفرّيت Ferrite، ويحافظ على شكله الأخير هذا في درجات الحرارة الأدنى. هذه الأشكال الثلاثة للحديد تختلف في مقدرتها على إذابة الفحم والعناصر الأخرى لتشكيل المحاليل الصلبة. لذلك فإنه عند عملية التحول من حديد غاما الحاوي على 0.8٪ من الفحم إلى حديد ألفا، سوف ينفصل كل الفحم الزائد عن قابلية الذوبان في حديد ألفا التي لا تتجاوز 0.2٪، رابطاً معه ما يستطيع ربطه من الحديد ليشكل مركب كربيد الحديد Fe3C الذي ينفصل كطور مستقل يسمى السمنتيت Cementite فيكون ناتج التحول بنية مكونة من بلورات صفائحية متداخلة من الفريت والسمنتيت تسمى البرليت Pearlite. ويتم التحول على هذا النحو وفي درجة حرارة ثابتة فقط عندما تكون نسبة الفحم في الفولاذ 0.8٪، أما إذا كانت أقل أو أكثر من ذلك فإن التحول السابق سيكون مسبوقاً إما بانفصال الفريت وإمّا انفصال السمنتيت، وكلاهما يكون مستقلاً عن البرليت الذي سيتشكل لاحقاً. لذلك فإن البنية النهائية للفولاذ تكون مكونة إما من البرليت والفريت، وإمّا من البرليت والسمنتيت، وإمّا من البرليت فقط (الشكل2)، وذلك حسب نسبة الفحم التي يحويها وهذه التحولات هي تحولات عكوسة.



إن تحوّل الأوستنيت إلى كربيد الحديد وفريت يتكون من شقين أو حدثين مترافقين ومختلفين بطبيعتهما، الأول هو انفصال الفحم على شكل كربيد الحديد، وهو تحوّل يعتمد كلياً على ظاهرة الانتشار Diffusion. أما الثاني فهو تحوّل الشكل الهندسي الذي تنتظم بموجبه الذرات في حديد غاما إلى الشكل الناظم لبنية بلورات حديد ألفا، وهذا التحوّل هو تحوّل لحظي لا يحتاج لعامل الزمن أو أي من العوامل المساعدة التي يحتاجها انفصال الكربيد. ولكي يتم تحوّل الأوستنيت بكل من شقيه لا بد أن يكون تبريده بطيئاً، ومع زيادة سرعة التبريد تسوء الشروط المساعدة لعملية الانتشار على أن تزيد سرعة التبريد على حد معين تصير ذرات الفحم غير قادرة على الانتشار وتكوين كربيد الحديد، فيكون الشق الأول من التحوّل أعيق تماماً، في حين أن الشق الثاني من التحوّل لابد أن يتم عند وصول درجة الحرارة إلى الدرجة المناسبة، والتي يحددها التركيب الكيمياوي للأوستنيت. فيكون حديد ألفا الناتج عن التحوّل قد أجبر على إذابة نسبة من الفحم تفوق قدرته على الإذابة، وبقاء ذرات الفحم في أماكن لا تتسع لوجودها، الأمر الذي يجعلها تباعد بين ذرات الحديد وتشوّه الشكل الهندسي المكعب ليصير أقرب إلى الرباعي منه إلى المكعب. وهذا التشوّه في المكعبات المتجاورة يجعلها تمارس إجهادات مختلفة بعضها على بعض تنعكس على خواص القطعة المعدنية، وتزداد قساوتها مع ازدياد مقدار التشوّه الحاصل في البنية.



وهكذا فإن التقسية الشاملة لقطعة مصنوعة من إحدى خلائط الفولاذ تتلخص في إعادة تسخينها لتحويل بنيتها المكونة من الفريت والسمنيت إلى أوستنيت، ثم تبريدها بسرعة تفوق سرعة التبريد الحرجة (سرعة التبريد اللازمة لعرقلة الانتشار)، وذلك بالتبريد المباغت بتغطيسها مباشرة بالماء أو بالزيوت المعدنية أو بمزيج من الأملاح المصهورة أو غير ذلك، لتتحول إلى مارتنسيت. يختار وسط التبريد بما يتناسب مع سرعة التبريد الحرجة للفولاذ المعالج والتي تختلف باختلاف نسبة الفحم فيه ونسب العناصر السبائكية الداخلة في تركيبه إذا كان الفولاذ سبائكياً.
*2ـ التقسية الانفعالية (التقسية بالإجهاد) Strain hardening, Work Hardening:*
في أثناء تجمد المعدن وتشكل البنية البلورية يتوضع عدد من الذرات بشكل مخالف للشكل الهندسي المنتظم للهيكل البلوري، فتشكل أخطاءً أو عيوباً في البنية البلورية تسمى بالانخلاعات، وتصنف حسب أبعادها إلى عيوب نقطية وخطية وسطحية، وهي عبارة عن عيوب على شكل خطوط مستقيمة أو منحنية تمتد عبر البلورة، وغالباً ما تكون كثيرة العدد ومختلفة الاتجاهات. عند تشكيل اللدن للقطعة المعدنية وعندما يتجاوز الإجهاد المطبق حد الانسياب Yield stress، تبدأ أجزاء كل بلورة من بلورات البنية بالانزلاق بعضها على بعض، وتبدأ بعض الانخلاعات (التي يتوافق اتجاه حركتها مع اتجاه الانزلاق) بالتحرك (الشكل ـ3)، فتتقاطع مع الانخلاعات الأخرى التي لم تتحرك أو كانت أبطأ في حركتها. يؤدي تقاطع الانخلاعات إلى تشابكها وتكسرها وظهور التواءات وانحناءات تصير بمنزلة انخلاعات جديدة تزداد كثافتها في البنية فتعيق بعضها حركة بعض، مما يزيد مقاومة القطعة لاستمرار التشكيل وتزداد قساوتها. تستخدم طريقة التقسية بالإجهاد المسبق لتقسية المعادن النقية وبعض الخلائط التي من الصعب أو غير الممكن تقسيتها بطرق أخرى، وذلك بتحميلها بإجهادات تتجاوز حد الانسياب بحيث تنفعل انفعالاً لدناً محدوداً، فتزداد بذلك متانتها وقساوتها.
*3ـ التقسية السطحية:*



إن زيادة القساوة تترافق مع زيادة الهشاشة (القصافة) وخاصة في خلائط الفولاذ. لذلك يشترط أن تتوافر في عدد من قطع الآلات، كالمحاور والمسننات وغيرها، القساوة العالية على سطوحها لتقاوم الاحتكاك والتآكل، وفي الوقت نفسه يجب أن تتوافر فيها المتانة وعدم الهشاشة لتتحمل ما قد تتعرض له من إجهادات وقوى مفاجئة. يلجأ في مثل هذه الحال إلى تقسية طبقة رقيقة من سطح القطعة، بتحويل بنيتها إلى مارتنسيت مع المحافظة على البنية الأساسية في لب القطعة والمكونة غالباً من فريت وبرليت، وذلك بالتسخين السريع لسطح القطعة، بحيث ترتفع درجة حرارته إلى ما فوق درجة التحول إلى أوستنيت، ثم المباغتة بالتبريد السريع وقبل أن تصل درجة حرارة الأجزاء الداخلية إلى درجة التحول وبهذا فإن بنية الطبقة السطحية التي تحولت إلى أوستنيت تتحول إلى مارتنسيت، وتبقى بنية الأجزاء الداخلية على حالها. يمكن التحكم بثخانة الطبقة السطحية التي تتحول إلى مارتنسيت من خلال التحكم بزمن التسخين. فبزيادة زمن التسخين تزداد ثخانة الطبقة التي تجاوزت درجة حرارتها درجة التحول إلى أوستنيت والتي ستتحول بالتبريد إلى مارتنسيت.
أما من حيث التطبيق التقني لهذا المبدأ، فإن هناك عدداً من التقانات التي تختلف بعضها عن بعض باختلاف مصدر الطاقة التي تؤمن الحرارة اللازمة للتسخين، وما يتطلبه هذا المصدر من تجهيزات وما ينطوي عليه من خصائص، بالإضافة لما يمكن أن يقدمه من ميزات لسطح القطعة المعالج. وأهم التقانات المستخدمة هي:
*1ـ التقسية باللهب flame hardening:*
وهي أقدم طرائق التقسية السطحية، وما تزال الأكثر استخداماً في الورشات والمصانع الصغيرة ذات الإنتاج المحدود، لسهولة استخدامها وبساطة التجهيزات اللازمة. مصدر الطاقة في هذه الطريقة هو اللهب المباشر الناتج عن حرق أحد الغازات ذات المردود الحراري المرتفع مثل الأسيتيلين بنسبة ملائمة من الأوكسجين. يُسلط اللهب مباشرة على سطح القطعة لمدة زمنية تحددها ثخانة الطبقة المراد تقسيتها، ثم بالتبريد المباشر تتبع رؤوس التسخين أو الحرقات في أشكالها أشكال القطع المعالجة (الشكل 4).
*2ـ التقسية بالتحريض induction hardening:*



يعتمد التسخين بالتحريض الكهربائي على المبدأ الآتي: عند إمرار تيار كهربائي متناوب في وشيعة فإن ساحة مغناطيسية متغيرة سوف تنشأ حول هذه الوشيعة. فإذا وضع ناقل مغلق (قطعة الفولاذ) ضمن هذه الساحة فإن تياراً كهربائياً سوف يمر في هذا الناقل، يختلف توتره باختلاف تردد تيار الوشيعة. وبما أن للناقل مقاومته أيضاً فإن تيار التحريض المار به سوف يسخن هذا الناقل بحرارة جول. وأهم ما يميز هذا التيار ويجعله ملائماً لهذه المعالجة، أن كثافته تكون أعظمية عند سطح الناقل، وتتناقص لوغارتمياً (أي بانحدار شديد) باتجاه الداخل، لذا فإن حرارة التسخين سوف تكون أعظمية عند السطح، الأمر الذي سيؤدي إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة السطح إلى درجة الحرارة المناسبة لتحول البنية إلى أوستنيت قبل أن تسخن الأجزاء الداخلية للقطعة، وبالتبريد السريع تتحول الطبقة السطحية إلى مارتنسيت (الشكل5). تصنع الوشائع المستخدمة في هذه الطريقة عادة من أنابيب النحاس كي يمرر بها تيار من الماء لتبريدها، أما أشكالها فتختلف باختلاف أشكال القطع المعالجة (الشكل 6). كما أنها يمكن أن تكون ثابتة أو متحركة على غرار رؤوس التسخين والتبريد في الطريقة السابقة.



*3ـ التقسية بأشعة الليزر laser beam Hardening:*
عند تسليط شعاع ليزري على سطح معدني فإن جزءاً من الطاقة التي يحملها الشعاع يمتصها السطح وتتحول إلى حرارة، وإذا كانت كثافة الطاقة التي يحملها الشعاع (مقدرة بالواط/مم2) كبيرة بما فيه الكفاية فإن معدل كمية الحرارة المتولدة على السطح سيكون أكبر مما تستطيع ناقلية القطعة للحرارة تسريبه باتجاه الداخل، ومن ثم فإن درجة حرارة السطح سوف ترتفع بسرعة إلى ما فوق درجة التحول الأوستنيتي، في حين لا تزال الأجزاء الداخلية من القطعة باردة نسبياً، إذ إن الانحدار في درجة الحرارة من السطح باتجاه الداخل غالباً ما يكون كبيراً. بتحريك شعاع الليزر فوق سطح القطعة من نقطة إلى أخرى، فإن كل نقطة يصيبها الشعاع ترتفع درجة حرارتها بسرعة لتتحول إلى أوستنيت، ثم بمغادرة الشعاع لها تبرد بسرعة وتلقائياً لتتحول إلى مارتنسيت نتيجة الفارق الكبير في درجة الحرارة بين السطح والأجزاء التي تليه من الداخل بفعل ناقلية الفولاذ الجيدة للحرارة.
*4ـ التقسية بالأشعة الإلكترونية elctron beam hardening:*
عند اصطدام إلكترونات الشعاع الإلكتروني (ذات الطاقة الحركية الكبيرة) بإلكترونات الطبقة السطحية لقطعة الفولاذ، فإن الجزء الأكبر من طاقتها الحركية يتحول إلى حرارة ترتفع بها درجة حرارة السطح بسرعة إلى ما فوق درجة التحول إلى أوستنيت. وبتحريك الشعاع من نقطة إلى أُخرى فوق سطح القطعة، بسبب الفارق الكبير في درجة الحرارة بين النقاط التي صدمها الشعاع وبين الأجزاء التي تليها باتجاه لب القطعة، فإن النقاط التي يغادرها الشعاع تنخفض درجة حرارتها وتبرد بسرعة أكبر من سرعة التبريد الحرجة لتتحول إلى مارتنسيت.
*التقسية السطحية بالمعالجة الكيمياحرارية thermochemical treatment*
إن خلائط الفولاذ التي تقل نسبة الفحم فيها عن 0.2٪ تعد غير قابلة للتقسية، إذ إن نسبة الفحم القليلة عند إجراء عملية التقسية لا تكون كافية لتشويه البنية البلورية وإكسابها الإجهادات الداخلية الكافية لزيادة قساوتها. غالباً ما تكون القطع المصنعة من هذه الخلائط معرضة للاحتكاك والتآكل، ولزيادة مقاومة سطوح تلك القطع للاهتراء وتحسين خواصها الميكانيكية، تتم تقسيتها بإحدى الطرائق الآتية:
*1ـ الكربنة carbonizing *
تُسخن قطع الفولاذ إلى درجة حرارة تضمن تحوّل البنية إلى أوستنيت وفي وسط غني بذرّات الفحم، فتبدأ ذرات الفحم بالامتزاز والذوبان في سطح القطعة والانتشار باتجاه الداخل لتشكل طبقة سطحية حاوية على نسبة من الفحم تؤهلها للتحول إلى مارتنسيت عند التبريد المفاجىء (الشكل 7)، تتعلق ثخانتها بزمن المعالجة. تتعدد التقانات المستخدمة لتحقيق هذه الغاية باختلاف طبيعة الوسط المانح للفحم أهمها:



أ ـ الكربنة في وسط صلب pack carbonizing:
توضع القطعة المراد معالجتها في صندوق فولاذي، وتوضع حولها كمية من مسحوق فحم الكوك أو فحم الخشب، مع كمية من كربونات الباريوم كوسيط منشط لعملية الكربنة. يغلق الصندوق ويوضع في فرن لا تقل حرارته عن 850 درجة مئوية. تبدأ كربونات الباريوم بالتفكك مطلقة غاز الفحم الذي يقوم بحرق الفحم والتحول إلى أول أكسيد الفحم الذي لا يلبث أن يتفكك متحولاً إلى ذرات الفحم النشط التي يترسب جزء منها على سطح القطعة ويذوب فيه. بانتهاء العملية يُخرج الصندوق ليبرد وتُخرج منه القطعة ليعاد تسخينها ثم تبريدها المباغت لتحويل الطبقة التي أشبعت بالفحم إلى مارتنسيت.
ب ـ الكربنة الغازية gas carbonizing:
توضع القطعة أو القطع المعدة للكربنة في فرن مسخن إلى ما فوق 850 درجة مئوية حيث يمرر فوقها تيار غازي مكون من غازين أحدهما «المانح» (هو الغاز الذي بتفككه يعطي الفحم النشط اللازم للكربنة)، وهو غالباً ما يكون أحد الغازات الهدروكربونية (الميتان، البروبان، البوتان)، أو بخار أحد مشتقات البترول. أمّا الغاز الثاني «الحامل» فهو مزيج من الهدروجين والآزوت وأكسيد الفحم، ويستخدم هذا الغاز لتحديد كثافة الغاز المانح والتحكم بنسبة الفحم الذي يُمتز ويذاب في الطبقة السطحية، وكيفية انحدار هذه النسبة باتجاه الداخل.
ج ـ الكربنة بالتخلية vacuum carbonizing:
تشبه طريقة الكربنة الغازية إلا أنها تتم في فرن مخلّى من الهواء إلى حد معين، الأمر الذي يساعد على توزع الفحم (الناتج عن تفكك الغاز المانح ذي الضغط المنخفض) بشكل أكثر تجانساً على سطح القطعة ووقاية السطح من التأكسد بين الحبيبات. 
د ـ الكربنة البلازمية الشاردية plasma carbonizing:
ُتعالج بعض القطع الحساسة التي يشترط توافر الدقة الفائقة في خواصها في وسط من البلازما. تولد البلازما بالانفراغ التوهُّجي لإلكترونات تيّار مستمر مرتفع التوتر بين قطبين معدنيين مثبتين في حجرة مخلاّة إلى ضغط منخفض (بضع ميليمترات زئبق) وبإمرار تيّار منخفض الضغط من الغاز المُكربن تتفكّك جزيئات الغاز وتتحول إلى شوارد مشحونة كهربائياً وذات طاقة حركية كبيرة. فشوارد الفحم المسرعة باتجاه المهبط تنغرس في سطح القطعة المسخّنة، وتكون أقدر على الذوبان والانتشار والتوزع بشكل متجانس من الذرات المترسبة بالطرق السابقة.
هـ ـ الكربنة السائلة liquid carbonizing:
تغمس القطعة أو القطع المعدة للكربنة في حوض من الأملاح المصهورة في درجة حرارة تراوح بين 800-950 درجة مئوية، التي تتكون من مزيج من كلوريدات وكربونات أشباه المعادن (المعادن القلوية)، وبنسب تختلف باختلاف درجة حرارة التسخين المطلوبة. يضاف إلى هذه الأملاح أنواع خاصة من الفحم أو بعض مركبات السيانيد التي تتفكك لتعطي عنصري الفحم والآزوت، الذين يمتزهما سطح القطعة، وتصير العملية كربنة ونتردة في آن واحد، فذوبان الفحم في الطبقة السطحية يجعلها قابلة للتحول إلى مارتنسيت بتبريدها السريع بعد رفعها من الحوض. أما الآزوت فيشكل مع جزء من حديد الطبقة السطحية مركب نتريد الحديد القاسي جداً والذي يزيد من قساوة السطح. 
*2 ـ النتردة nitriding *
يؤدي ذوبان ذرات الآزوت النشطة في الطبقة السطحية للفولاذ إلى اتحاد هذه الذرات مع الحديد وتكوين مركب نتريد الحديد، ونتريدات العناصر الأخرى التي قد توجد في الفولاذ. وكلها نتريدات عالية القساوة، وتتشكل طبقة سطحية قاسية (الشكل 8) تزيد من مقاومة القطعة للتعب والتآكل والاهتراء، ولا تحتاج القطعة المعالجة بالآزوت للتقسية أي التحويل إلى مارتنسيت لذلك فهي تتم في درجة حرارة معتدلة (بين 500 و600 مئوية) الأمر الذي يتيح استخدامها لمعالجة القطع الدقيقة من دون خشية التشوه أو تغيير المقاييس. ويمكن أن تتم النتردة في أوساط مماثلة لتلك التي تتم فيها الكربنة بما فيها الصلبة والبلازمية.



أ ـ النتردة الغازية gas nitriding:
توضع القطع المعدة للنتردة في فرن مسخن إلى درجة الحرارة المناسبة (نحو550 مئوية)، ويمرّر فوقها تيار من غاز النشادر (الأمونيا) الذي بتفكُّكه يعطي ذرات الآزوت النشطة، التي تمتزها سطوح القطع لتنتشر وتتفاعل مع الحديد وغيره من العناصر المعدنية التي قد يحويها مكونة مزيجاً من نتريد الحديد والنتريدات القاسية الأخرى.
ب ـ النتردة السائلة liquid nitriding:
تغمس القطع المعدة للنتردة في حوض من الأملاح المصهورة ذاتها المستخدمة في الكربنة، مع قليل من الاختلاف في نسب الأملاح بعضها إلى بعض، على أن تكون درجة انصهار المزيج أخفض من تلك التي ينصهر عندها مزيج أملاح الكربنة (ذلك لأن درجة حرارة التسخين هنا تراوح بين 500 و600 درجة مئوية). يضاف إلى هذه الأملاح نسبة من مركبات السيانيد أو السيانات التي تتفكك في درجة حرارة التسخين معطية ذرات الآزوت و الفحم النشطة التي تمتزها سطوح القطع المعالجة. أمّا ذرات الفحم فيكون ذوبانها في البنية محدوداً جداً لأن بنية الحديد في درجات الحرارة هذه تكون من الفريت (حديد a) المحدود القدرة على إذابة الفحم، و الذي غالباً ما يكون مشبعاً، إلا أن نسبة من الفحم المترسّب على سطح القطعة تشارك في تكوين النتريدات المركبة (الكربونتريدات) التي تزيد من قساوة السطح وتحسن من خواصه، ويطلق عليها حالة النتردة الفحمية carbonitriding، التي تستخدم فيها إما المعالجة في درجة حرارة مرتفعة (فوق 850 درجة مئوية) تكون بنية الفولاذ في هذا المجال من الأوستنيت، ويذوب فيها الفحم الناتج عن تفكك الغازات بشكل جيد، أما الآزوت فإن ذراته الناتجة عن التفكك يتحد بعضها مع بعض مشكلة جزيئات غازية عديمة الفاعلية، وذوبانها في البنية سيكون محدوداً. وبالتبريد السريع ستتحول بنية السطح إلى مارتنسيت مع نسبة قليلة من النتريدات. وأما المعالجة في درجة حرارة معتدلة (دون600 درجة مئوية) وهنا تكون البنية عموماً من الفريت ذي القابلية المحدودة لإذابة الفحم، أما الآزوت فإن نسبة كبيرة منه تتفاعل مع الحديد والعناصر الأخرى (إن وجدت) مشكلاً طبقة سطحية قاسية من النتريدات والكربونتريدات التي تشارك نسبة من الفحم في تكوينها، تليها طبقة انتقالية يذوب فيها الآزوت مشكلاً محلولاً صلباً يساعد في تحسين الخواص الميكانيكية.
*3 ـ البورنة boriding (boronizing):*
من خواص عنصر البورون (البوريك) أنه يشكل مع الحديد والكثير من المعادن الأخرى مركبات صلبة شديدة القساوة، مثل بوريد الحديد وبوريد النيكل وغيرهما من البوريدات التي تتجاوز قساوة بعضها رقم 3000 (HVn). وتتم إضافة عنصر البورون لسطح القطعة الفولاذية بطرائق مشابهة لطرائق الكربنة. فبتسخين القطعة إلى درجة الحرارة المناسبة (غالباً فوق750 درجة مئوية)، وفي وسط حاوٍ على أحد مركبات البورون القابلة للتفكك، تمتز ذرات البورون المتحررة، وتذوب في البنية لتتحد مع ذرات الحديد وغيره من العناصر الموجودة في البنية، وتشكّل طبقة سطحية غنية بالبوريدات القاسية. ويمكن لهذه العملية أن تجرى في وسط صلب أو غازي أو سائل، كما يمكن استخدامها لتقسية سطوح عدد من القطع المصنعة من المعادن الأخرى أو من بعض المواد السيراميكية.
*جميل أبو جهجاه*​​ 
*مراجع للاستزادة:*

ـ جميل أبو جهجاه، المعادن: خواصها، اختباراتها، معالجتها الحرارية، (جامعة دمشق 1981).
ـ أ. نوفيكوف، م. زاخاروف، المعاملة الحرارية للمعادن والسبائك، (دار مير موسكو 1972).
- ASM Handbook, Vol.4, Heat Treating (USA, 1991). 
- G.Krauss, Principles of Heat Treatment of Steel, (ASM, Ohio,1980). 
- M.F.Ashby, D.R.H.Jones, Engineering, Materials, (Butterworth, GB. 1998).​


----------



## اسكندر86 (4 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير موضوع مفيد


----------



## نور الرمو (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيّمة


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور


----------

